# Cabin fever plastics



## ohbassman (Mar 19, 2009)

Finally found something to pass the time while waiting for spring. I started in October and it has been a life saver.


----------



## FLIPNPITCH (Apr 15, 2009)

Nice lookin baits !! I especially like the beavers and the worms.


----------



## H20hound (Apr 15, 2008)

those look pretty sweet bassman... almost time for field testing to begin!


----------



## ohbassman (Mar 19, 2009)

Thanks for the comments guys, I appreciate it. It's almost as addictive as fishing. Now!......if we could get this ice outta here.....lol.


----------



## cadman (Jan 25, 2009)

ohbassman said:


> Thanks for the comments guys, I appreciate it. It's almost as addictive as fishing. Now!......if we could get this ice outta here.....lol.


Nice looking baits are you looking to sell some?


----------



## ohbassman (Mar 19, 2009)

cadman said:


> Nice looking baits are you looking to sell some?


Not really looking to make any money on them cadman, but if you want to pay shipping I could send you some.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Those are really sharp!


----------



## smalliediehard (Oct 28, 2005)

really nice job! they look great


----------



## ohbassman (Mar 19, 2009)

Thanks for the comments fella's, I'm glad you like them.


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

Boy i bet those put the fish in the boat.


----------



## ohbassman (Mar 19, 2009)

[quote="Big" mark the shark;972293]Boy i bet those put the fish in the boat.[/quote]I have a few buddies from Texas and Indiana who have caught a few on them, but I'll have to wait a little longer. But hopefully it won't be too long


----------



## bassman.330 (Dec 23, 2007)

The sweet beaver type plastic look great, where did you get the mold?


----------



## ohbassman (Mar 19, 2009)

The mold is called a Kodiak craw. I got it from Bears Baits. It's a 2 piece Aluminum hand pour mold that makes a fully round bait. It's a really nice craw and I can't wait to use it.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

What else are you working on, Ohbassman? Any more pics?


----------



## ohbassman (Mar 19, 2009)

vc111, I have been making a lot of fiberglass resin molds from store bought baits(don't tell the manufactures)....lol. They are turning out pretty good so far and have been catching some fish on them. Feels good to get some bass on homemade lures. Here's some pics of a couple baits I've been tinkering with.


----------



## gd9704 (Apr 17, 2010)

Wow, those look really good! If you're catching fish with them, you're doing it right! :good:


----------

